# Important Announcement



## j2cool (Aug 24, 2011)

Thought I'd let you guys know... Themes for the galaxy Nexus (at least in AOKP) have been tested and work perfectly on the Fascinate! Try some it, and share your findings.


----------



## Not_So_There (Aug 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16591-black-exodus-by-nitroz/
I was able to flash and use this theme. I had tried Black Infinitum aokp but I had problems with it removing or messing up talk. Exodus did not theme talk so I was just able to apply Travp624s talk after the theme.

It did enable the menu bar after installing and I also get a "bootloader" reboot option on the menu. I also have a "Roaming indicator Off" message on the pulldown rather then the Verizon information.

I also lost the ability to mount the SD card via usb. When I plug it in now I get "Connected as an installer". I was able to then select media device and then access the sd card.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

j2cool said:


> Thought I'd let you guys know... Themes for the galaxy Nexus (at least in AOKP) have been tested and work perfectly on the Fascinate! Try some it, and share your findings.


Wow thats good news. So any CDMA milestone 4 should be gtg then?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

I just downloaded and flashed the first ten themes in the section and they all ran fine. I'm currently sticking with ztheme greyandred, I like it the most out of those options.

Sent from my AOKP SCH-i500


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I tried one and had sysemUI force close and not restart. Make sure you backup and I'd say just port if you really want to see a theme.

Edit

maybe the op could post links to the confirmed working ones?


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

has anyone tried them on TH6.5


----------



## Not_So_There (Aug 2, 2011)

I ended up going back and using Black Infinitum http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1429170 as the framework issues with Exodus adding things our phone did not have annoyed me. Currently though with Black Infinitum 5.2 talk will not work so I removed it from the apk and it does not replace it. The minimal icon pack for it also has a problem when it trys to change the icon for talk but you can remove the talk entry from the apk and apply it manually to talk if you want it.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

bigjobber69 said:


> has anyone tried them on TH6.5


That's a horrible idea. Don't try miui themes either. The reason these work is the frameworks are the same minus the navigation bar Bool. And since you can turn those on and off it didn't matter

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

If you get system ui force closes its prolly because if data not matching up in ROM control. Try wiping ROM control data then flashing the theme.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> If you get system ui force closes its prolly because if data not matching up in ROM control. Try wiping ROM control data then flashing the theme.
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


I just tried and still had an issue. If it is related to rom control it could be because did a build with your changes to the notification power widget (switching it to the top/traditional)


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

so is there a way to fix the usb mass storage mode problem?


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> so is there a way to fix the usb mass storage mode problem?


What problem?

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

Stevespear426 said:


> What problem?
> 
> Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


theres no usb mass storage mode


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> theres no usb mass storage mode


Yes there is.

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it switches to mtp when flashing a nexus theme so he means back to selecting USB storage mode.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Stevespear426 (Nov 21, 2011)

KeithN said:


> I think it switches to mtp when flashing a nexus theme so he means back to selecting USB storage mode.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


oh. I haven't flashed any themes yet

Sent from my Glitched AOKP Unicorn.


----------

